
Inequality and Skin in the Game - gasull
https://medium.com/incerto/inequality-and-skin-in-the-game-d8f00bc0cb46
======
brudgers
a previous discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13270116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13270116)

